# Identify the vignettes



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Guess the vignette? Can you identify the five vignettes we used on our winter trip.

!-5 top to bottom.










Don


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The top one is Swiss, no idea of the others!


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Second one a German umwelt Zone Sticker

Phil J


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Second one a German umwelt Zone Sticker

Phil J


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Swiss
German Umwelt
Austrian
Slovenia
Czech (?)

C&F


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

hi were of to germany in september,can i order these vignnets from the uk or do i get them in germany also how long do they last
thanks tony


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Umvelt*

What Only Euro III

TM


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

hi teemyob,were driving down to berchtesgaden,sorry to sound a prat but what is euro 111
cheers tony


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Hi Tony,

You need to read this:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-43830.html

It gives all the facts regarding Umwelt zones in Germany.

Basically, so long as you avoid certain town and city centres, you ca avoid having a sticker....

cheers
Carl


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Having replaced the windscreen last week, I've said goodbye to my old Uweltzone Plakette, so I'll pop into one of the German MOT stations and pick up another one when we go over on Thursday. It will give me chAnce to practice my german language skills.

Whilst primarily for cities, I'm bothered about travelling through heavily populated area of the Rhine and Rhuhr were the autobahns run through the heart of the cites. 

Hopefully one day Satnavs will have the facility to avoid Umwelt Zones.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Zozzer said:


> Having replaced the windscreen last week, I've said goodbye to my old Uweltzone Plakette, so I'll pop into one of the German MOT stations and pick up another one when we go over on Thursday. It will give me chAnce to practice my german language skills.
> 
> Whilst primarily for cities, I'm bothered about travelling through heavily populated area of the Rhine and Rhuhr were the autobahns run through the heart of the cites.
> 
> Hopefully one day Satnavs will have the facility to avoid Umwelt Zones.


Hi,

From what I remember if you stay on the autobahn you are OK.
The problem could arise if the autobahn was closed for any reason you could get diverted into a zone, you might have problems then without a plakette.

Don


----------

